# What a blast



## Pedal pusher (2 Oct 2013)

I normally hang out on the rodie section so this is all new to me. Just back from Dorset visiting a friend who is a keen MTB/trail rider. He took me out on the bridal paths which I really enjoyed and then out at night down all these trails and woods. The bike I had had an amazing light 5000 lux that light up like day light so it made it all great fun. What the week has done is encouraged me to get a good map and look for some bridal ways around my way


----------



## ScotiaLass (2 Oct 2013)

Pedal pusher said:


> I normally hang out on the rodie section so this is all new to me. Just back from Dorset visiting a friend who is a keen MTB/trail rider. He took me out on the bridal paths which I really enjoyed and then out at night down all these trails and woods. The bike I had had an amazing light 5000 lux that light up like day light so it made it all great fun. What the week has done is encouraged me to get a good map and look for some bridal ways around my way



And there's some nice places around your area 
Try your local library for maps


----------



## Cubist (2 Oct 2013)

Get in! Another convert.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Oct 2013)

Cubist said:


> Get in! Another convert.


----------



## Crackle (7 Oct 2013)

I must do a night ride, even a little one, maybe I'll get some lights for xmas.

And I must say, not in a pedant way, bridle, not bridal  I always picture someone in a beautiful wedding dress riding a bike otherwise.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Oct 2013)

That'll be farey lights then will it Crax ?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Oct 2013)

lukesdad said:


> That'll be farey lights then will it Crax ?


Lites


----------



## Cubist (7 Oct 2013)

Faerie lights lite?


----------



## Spartak (8 Oct 2013)

Pedal pusher said:


> I normally hang out on the rodie section so this is all new to me. Just back from Dorset visiting a friend who is a keen MTB/trail rider. He took me out on the bridal paths which I really enjoyed and then out at night down all these trails and woods. The bike I had had an amazing light 5000 lux that light up like day light so it made it all great fun. What the week has done is encouraged me to get a good map and look for some bridal ways around my way



Last Friday was my first time on a MTB, hiring one from Pedal Progression at Ashton Court, Bristol.
Used it to ride the 'moderate' Nova Trail along the estate grounds.
Great fun, and can't wait to get out on a MTB again, could be some good training thru' the winter months before the road / TT season starts again !

Could anyone give me advice on purchasing a Hardtail, I've seen this Whyte advertised & would appreiciate any comments ............ 

http://www.winstanleysbikes.co.uk/product/54031/Whyte_801_2013_Bike

BTW my budget is £500.


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2013)

Spartak said:


> Last Friday was my first time on a MTB, hiring one from Pedal Progression at Ashton Court, Bristol.
> Used it to ride the 'moderate' Nova Trail along the estate grounds.
> Great fun, and can't wait to get out on a MTB again, could be some good training thru' the winter months before the road / TT season starts again !
> 
> ...



I looked at that Whyte but the 2014 model, the 2013 model is actually better as it has the Rockshox forks ( I have the same forks on son2's bike and they're OK) but is much the same apart from that. As you'd expect, chainset is basic, front derailleur adequate, gears fine, brakes are a weak point but overall I think it's a good bike and the frame is good enough to take any upgrades, plus it's a 26'er and stuff is easily available, the 2014 is 650b. It's also a very good price too for that model.


----------



## Cubist (8 Oct 2013)

The Whyte shares it's frame with all its XC stablemates, so as Cracks says, it's an upgrader's dream. Basically with a hardtail you have to be honest about what you intend to do with the bike. If you just intend to put in loads of fast miles on moderate trails as you describe them, you don't need to spend the earth, in fact that Whyte is ideal. If however you want to get more into mountainbiking you'll find it a bit limited in terms of equipment. The fork for example is fine for taking the sting out of the trail, but would soon find its limits on anything rocky or technical, as it lacks rebound damping and will be a bit flexible when the going gets tough. However, MTBs are more or less modular -you can mix and match components at will, so you could soon find a plusher, better performing fork and move on up in terms of equipment. The frame will be the last man standing as your bike becomes Trigger's broom.


----------



## Spartak (9 Oct 2013)

Thanks to Crackle & Cubist for your comments.
I'm only planning to ride blue 'moderate' routes & local bridlepaths/green lanes etc. Nothing too technical 

The Whyte does sound perfect for my needs, also looking at the 2nd hand bikes on Singletrack & Ebay.


----------



## Spartak (12 Oct 2013)

Took the plunge & bought one of these .......... 

http://www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bikes/archive/2010/rockhoppersl

....... bargain price & in good condition


----------



## Spartak (30 Oct 2013)

My Spesh Rockhopper SL after a day in a wet & windy North Devon


----------



## Chappy (5 Jan 2014)

Where about's in Dorset did you ride Spartak


----------



## Jody (6 Jan 2014)

Pedal pusher said:


> I normally hang out on the rodie section so this is all new to me. Just back from Dorset visiting a friend who is a keen MTB/trail rider. He took me out on the bridal paths which I really enjoyed and then out at night down all these trails and woods. The bike I had had an amazing light 5000 lux that light up like day light so it made it all great fun. What the week has done is encouraged me to get a good map and look for some bridal ways around my way



Well done. 

Lights have certainly moved on a lot recently. The twin LED type I bought off ebay is staggering output for the cash. Hopefully (weather permitting) going out on a night ride tomorrow but in completely unlit areas.


----------



## Pedal pusher (7 Jan 2014)

Jody said:


> Well done.
> 
> Lights have certainly moved on a lot recently. The twin LED type I bought off ebay is staggering output for the cash. Hopefully (weather permitting) going out on a night ride tomorrow but in completely unlit areas.


Did you manage to get out? The weather is just pants at the moment


----------



## Jody (8 Jan 2014)

Pedal pusher said:


> Did you manage to get out? The weather is just pants at the moment



Yes, although it peed it down last night and my friend wasn't out so went on the roads. There were a few back lanes that were unlit so had chance to crank the lights on full. 

How about you. Any further towards your night riding ambitions?


----------



## Pedal pusher (10 Jan 2014)

Jody said:


> Yes, although it peed it down last night and my friend wasn't out so went on the roads. There were a few back lanes that were unlit so had chance to crank the lights on full.
> 
> How about you. Any further towards your night riding ambitions?


No sadly not. I've asked around and nobody does it at night and the cycling club near by only does the serious down hill stuff not something I'm really interested in. Tracks and forests is more up my street


----------



## Spartak (11 Jan 2014)

Chappy said:


> Where about's in Dorset did you ride Spartak



I was in North Devon not Dorset ?!?!

Based in Bucks Mills on the coast between Clovelly & Bideford.


----------



## Summerking (13 Jan 2014)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 31714
> 
> 
> My Spesh Rockhopper SL after a day in a wet & windy North Devon


That's a real nice looking Hardtail! good choice


----------

